# Living Dungeon Internet Campaign/Game: Needs players!



## dragonmajesty (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi everyone,  
Over at the Necromancer Games boards ( http://pub123.ezboard.com/bnecromancergames ) we are creating a play-by-post Dungeons & Dragons 3rd edition campaign called “Living Dungeon.”

This is an original campaign/world consisting of 5 Dungeon Master’s plus one Rules Master (Over-DM) to help coordinate and run the show. Each DM has their own city, and runs a game with a party of 4-5 PC based there. There is an epic dungeon near all 5 cities, wherein the different parties (run separately) can interact.  The campaign is “Living” in the sense that these parties can interact with each other (either directly or indirectly) and are the official events and history in this original game.  Certain epic items and NPCs are unique in this world.  Thus if Party A seizes an important artifact no one else can get a copy of it (because there is only one!).  Also, if Party C kills an important NPC, this character is then dead to all the parties because everyone in playing in the same world. 

For more information the important threads are in the “Living Dungeon” forum at the Necromancer Games boards at this link: http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm60

Some of these threads are:

1)	Living Dungeon Campaign Roster: http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm60.showMessage?topicID=8.topic
Check here to see which cities have player slots still open.

2) Living Dungeon Rules & Information Summary:
http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm60.showMessage?topicID=13.topic

This has PC creation information and rules.  To summarize: 32 point PCs, see p.19-20 DMG.  Start at 2nd level with 1250 XP.  900 gp starting cash with no single item over 400 gp. The 3 Core Books will be used in all 5 cities/games.  Each city may use additional books depending on that DM’s preferences.

3)  Living Dungeon: Cities http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm24.showMessage?topicID=45.topic

There are 5 cities described here.  Very briefly they are:
1) Tuer Sool: An Egyptian-like city ruled by a theocracy called the “Priesthood of Three Pillars.”
2) Hadley's Hope: A desert bazaar in an ancient ruin turned
3) Daresido: one big market where anything is available for sale including: information, mercenaries, assassins, magic items, etc. It is ruled by two gnome brothers.
4) Modros: a dark place filled with drugs, slaves, torture, and necromancy.
5) Ursaphous: A city Of Magic & Knowledge ruled by a Magocracy (council of wizards/sorcerers).

Each city has its own application thread in the Living Dungeon forum.  Post in one of these to get a slot as a player.  We need 4-5 players for each city.  Currently we need at least 5 more PCs to fill the game.

Some PCs for the campaign have already been posted in the NG “Chat Characters” forum at: http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm36

If you have questions you can email me (email address on profile) or post over at the Necromancer Games boards.

Thanks & I hope to see you in the game,
dragon


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 21, 2003)

Sounds like a neat idea.

The only problem I see is synchronizing the time flows... what if one group wants to rest for a week while the other is bogged down in combat? Does the resting group have to wait until the other groups "catch up with them" in time before they get to do anything else?


----------



## Larry Fitz (Apr 21, 2003)

Dragonmajesty,

Do you still need a priest? Your city and the two people who have decided to hail from it seem interesting and if you're still looking for a priest I'm willing to give it a shot. Or did i miss a link somewhere and there are more in the group already?

My concept is a Gnome Priest with a level of Sorceror, I'll add to the Sorceror level once every three or four levels at most. Did you ever name the unnamed God of Magic? The idea is a Gnome that is extremely unimportant in the grand scheme of Ursaphous, but is fascinated by the intricacies of the social interactions, following them like modern men follow sporting teams. His first love is knowledge, not for the power it brings, just for the sake of the knowledge itself. Sound good to you?


----------



## dragonmajesty (Apr 21, 2003)

*Yes, still need cleric*

*Hi Larry,*
Yes, we still need a priest.  Your character concept is interesting and I believe it would be a good addition to the party.  It might be best if you start with 2 cleric levels (since there is no other divine magic in the party) and sprinkle in sorcerer later.  But I’ll leave it up to you (Be a Cleric1/Sorcerer1 if you are set on it).

Go ahead and create a 32-point PC with your idea and email him/her to me.  Or you can go ahead and post the PC in the NG Chat Characters forum at: 
http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm36

The party currently consists of 3 PCs:
Female human Bard2
Male human Rogue1/Necromancer Games Ranger1 (variant ranger class by the NG people)
Male gnome Illusionist1/Monk1

I plan to have 4-5 PCs in the party.  As you can see the main need is currently cleric (but a tough fighter-type would also be welcome).

The patron god of magic for the city is still unnamed but I’ll have more information on this deity soon.  Would you like your cleric to be a follower of this magic/knowledge god?

The direct link to the application thread for Ursaphous (my city) is here:
http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm24.showMessage?topicID=49.topic

Feel free to post there (you’ll need a free ezboard account), email me, or post again here if you like.  I’ll keep checking back.

Thanks,
dragon


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 21, 2003)

Do you still need a player? I really like this idea, and I'm easy: I don't mind playing a fighter or a cleric...


----------



## dragonmajesty (Apr 21, 2003)

*Coordinating time*

*Hi Merak*:



> The only problem I see is synchronizing the time flows... what if one group wants to rest for a week while the other is bogged down in combat? Does the resting group have to wait until the other groups "catch up with them" in time before they get to do anything else?




Yes, synchronizing the flow of time is an interesting problem for this campaign.  The 5 DM’s will always be in contact with each other.  I plan on having us communicate basic plot threads with estimated completion times so they can be mapped out on a “master” calendar.  Periods of rest and/or training can be inserted to bring the parties back together in time.  Further, the Over-DM will be around to help coordinate things between people. 

There is some natural lag in post games anyway, so hopefully that may allow catch-up on occasion.  My goal is to keep any "waiting" time to a minimum.  We’ll just have to play-it-by-ear at first and adjust as we go.

There are still player slots left if you’re interested Marek.  Go ahead and check out the cities.  We still need a big tough fighter-type in my city.

Thanks,
dragon


----------



## dragonmajesty (Apr 21, 2003)

*Player slots available*

*Hi Sullaf*:
Yes, there are still player slots available among the 5 cities (and 1 in my city).  But they are starting to fill up fast.  If you’d like to be in my city create a 32-point level 2 fighter-type (creation guidelines above) and email him/her to me.  And make sure you check out the campaign threads I've listed above for more information.

Thanks,
dragon


----------



## dragonmajesty (Apr 23, 2003)

*5 players still needed!*

This Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition internet campaign still needs at least 5 players (and perhaps as many as 9).  The breakdown by city is:

1) Tuer Sool: An Egyptian-like city ruled by a theocracy called the “Priesthood of Three Pillars.”  Needs 1-2 players.

2) Hadley's Hope: A desert bazaar in an ancient ruin turned.  Needs 3-4 players.

3) Daresido: one big market where anything is available for sale including: information, mercenaries, assassins, magic items, etc. (ruled by two gnome brothers)  Needs 1-2 players.

4) Modros: a dark place filled with drugs, slaves, torture, and necromancy.  Might accept 1 additional player.

5) Ursaphous: A city Of magic & knowledge ruled by a magocracy (council of wizards/sorcerers).  This city is full.


Thanks,
dragon


----------



## dragonmajesty (Apr 24, 2003)

*Slots still open*

Some player slots are still available.  Hurry if you want one.

Thanks,
dragon


----------

